# 4000 members soon



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We are about 60 members from the 4000 mark. Are there plans for anything like what was done at the 3000?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We should do something to mark the milestone! We're getting about a dozen new people a day these days, so we're probably within 5 days of hitting the big four-oh-oh-oh.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I love milestones!

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, good.
We can have sparkler, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake again!
Hurray.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Can't believe how fast this board is growing.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> We should do something to mark the milestone! We're getting about a dozen new people a day these days, so we're probably within 5 days of hitting the big four-oh-oh-oh.


Maybe we should recruit people to join during the DC area meetup on Tuesday. Then we could have cake (or at least ice-cream) for real to celebrate.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Can't believe how fast this board is growing.


Exactly! Feels like we just celebrated 3000!

Go, Kindle Boards!  

N


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh, good.
> We can have sparkler, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake again!
> Hurray.


Great ideas, I thought you would never come up with such good ones again.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

*perk*

Did someone say margaritas?? lol


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

are we there yet?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

3958. 
deb


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Only 6 to go.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Only 6 to go.
> 
> Just sayin......


Geoff, I feel I can tell you this since we sat next to each other for 2 hours this afternoon: 4000-3958 is 42

Which is also, of course, the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Geoff, I feel I can tell you this since we sat next to each other for 2 hours this afternoon: 4000-3958 is 42
> 
> Which is also, of course, the answer to the ultimate question of life, the universe and everything.


(hangs head in shame) See I dun dood it agin.

I just looked at the stats: 171666 Posts in 6742 Topics by 3985 Members. Latest Member: legalbs2 with legalbs2 as member 3996 and jumped to the same conclusion I did the last time. Maybe when we get to 5 or 6 thousand, I will get it.
Thanks,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> (hangs head in shame) See I dun dood it agin.
> 
> I just looked at the stats: 171666 Posts in 6742 Topics by 3985 Members. Latest Member: legalbs2 with legalbs2 as member 3996 and jumped to the same conclusion I did the last time. Maybe when we get to 5 or 6 thousand, I will get it.
> Thanks,


Oh! Well, maybe you were right then. I think the party started last time with member # 3000. I also think there was an explanation for the difference, but I don't remember what it was. . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> (hangs head in shame) See I dun dood it agin.
> 
> I just looked at the stats: 171666 Posts in 6742 Topics by 3985 Members. Latest Member: legalbs2 with legalbs2 as member 3996 and jumped to the same conclusion I did the last time. Maybe when we get to 5 or 6 thousand, I will get it.
> Thanks,


Maybe what happened is that there are 3996 members but only 3985 of them have posted anything?

And by now... about 90 minutes later... are we there yet??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Wait, how come it's telling me there are only 3822 members??


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I think someone should decide soon - now at 3989 members & last member to join is number 3998:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Only TWO more!!  That will probably happen tonight... an excuse for a party!!

(Well, some of us got an early start on that this afternoon.      )


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I think we got our 4000th member: mdagel


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

If we had a celebration,  I missed it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

we currently have 4012 members


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Our official 4,000th member is, indeed, mdagel. 

Hooray and thanks to all of our members!!


----------

